# dishwashing liquid as wire lubricant?



## debiasio (Jun 28, 2010)

is it safe to lubricate wire with dish soap when pulling it through conduit? seems like it is mild enough


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

They make wire lubricant....I'd go get some of that, it's cheap. 

Who knows (maybe someone here?) if soap deteriorates insulation on wires. Since they make a product intended for _exactly_ what you are doing...seems simple to me


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

secutanudu said:


> Since they make a product intended for _exactly_ what you are doing...seems simple to me


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Since it is not rated for wire pulling you could technically get rejected by the inspector if he knew about it. Dish soap has not been tested for its effects on wire insulation.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Many big box store will have wire lube bottle to use to help you to pull the conductors much easier.

They will be in electrical area so you can't miss them and they are only couple Euros so if you have pretty long run grab couple of them.

I go thru a bit of wire lube when I pull much larger conductors the last big job I have work on I allready use over 20 Liter worth of it { 5 gallons } 

I know it will be messy if not carefull and have plenty paper towel or clean cloth rags to wipe it off when you get done.

Oh yeah DO NOT use the dish soap they are not really slippery at all.

Merci.
Marc


----------

